
Ask HN: How should you tag your phone number to reduce the number of robocalls? - trumped
When a business ask you what type of phone number did you just provide them, do you say home phone, cellphone or business phone?
======
chatmasta
I really don't think you can avoid spam. At the end of the day, there are only
so many phone numbers, and it's trivial to enumerate them to find those that
are live. Spammers can simply cycle through lists.

Now if you're worried about more "targeted" spam, I would probably say do not
pick the "business phone" option.

------
codegeek
The best and only way to avoid spam is to not pick up a number that you don't
know. If it is someone important, they will leave a message. Rest are probably
spam anyway.

------
crypticlizard
Not sure this helps but since using Google fi I have no spam as all those
calls are labeled spam

